# RGB Gehäuselüfter mit getrenntem RGB- und Lüfteranschluss?



## 4B11T (15. Mai 2017)

*RGB Gehäuselüfter mit getrenntem RGB- und Lüfteranschluss?*

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob es RGB Lüfter gibt, welche einen getrennten Anschluss für die RGB Beleuchtung und für die Lüftersteuerung haben?

Situation ist folgende: ich möchte gern die Mainboard RGB Steuerung für alle Beleuchtungen nutzen und die im Gehäuse intergierte Lüftersteuerung für alle Gehäuselüfter.

Was ich aber bisher gesehen habe, werden RGB Lüfter immer mit einer eigenen Steuerungseinheit verkauft, welche für Beleuchtung und Lüftersteuerung zuständig ist. Das wollte ich vermeiden...

Notfalls wäre die Alternative durchsichtige Gehäuselüfter ohne Beleuchtung zu verwenden und diese mittels separater RGB Ringe oder LED Strips zu beleuchten/hinterleuchten.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: RGB Gehäuselüfter mit getrenntem RGB- und Lüfteranschluss?*



4B11T schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand ob es RGB Lüfter gibt, welche einen getrennten Anschluss für die RGB Beleuchtung und für die Lüftersteuerung haben?
> 
> ...



Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich kenne, ist die die ich verbauen werde:

Corsair HD 140 mm Lüfter, dort sind Lüfter und RGB Led getrennt gesteuert. Standardmäßig ist bei dem Set nur eine Hardware Lösung zum steuern der LED. Wenn du das ganze Software seitig gelöst haben willst, benötigst du noch das Lighting Node Pro von Corsair das mit einem USB 2 Header verbunden wird.

Alles zusammen recht kostspielig.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: RGB Gehäuselüfter mit getrenntem RGB- und Lüfteranschluss?*

doppelpost


----------



## 4B11T (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: RGB Gehäuselüfter mit getrenntem RGB- und Lüfteranschluss?*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Habe inzwischen schon das richtige gefunden:

Akasa Vegas X7 RGB - 120mm 

3Pin Lüfter Anschluss und 4Pin RGB, vollkompatibel mit der MSI Mystic Light Steuereung auf meinem Mainboard.

18€ das Stück, das ist ok denk ich.

Eine separate LED Steuerung a la Corsair wollte ich unbedingt vermeiden, es soll alles per one-click synchron verstellbar sein.

Trotzdem nochmal danke.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: RGB Gehäuselüfter mit getrenntem RGB- und Lüfteranschluss?*



4B11T schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Habe inzwischen schon das richtige gefunden:
> 
> Akasa Vegas X7 RGB - 120mm
> 
> ...



Ich wollte halt eine Lösung wo ich stripes und lüfter synchron über Temperatur steuern kann.


----------



## Chimera (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: RGB Gehäuselüfter mit getrenntem RGB- und Lüfteranschluss?*

Aber achtung: hoffe erwartest da keine super-duper silent Lüfis a la Silent Wings & Co., denn dafür ist Akasa leider gar nicht bekannt  Hab div. Akasa Lüfis über die Jahre angesammelt und mein Akasa Apache wird gar als "Ultra Quiet" dort gelistet, war er aber nicht mal im Ansatz  Ok, auf 5V gedrosselt war er ganz ok, aber schon ab 7V hörte man ihn rauschen und bei 12V war er echt gut hörbar. Der X7 soll ja laut Specs gar 7dBA lauter (bei etwas weniger Drehzahl) sein als der Apache... Ok, Vorteil ist schon, dass man ihn über Asus Aura, MSI Mystic und Gigabunt  Fusion regeln kann.
Wenn du aber nicht grad super empfindlich auf Geräusche bist, dann kann man gut mit deren Geräusch leben   Ist nun mal leider so, dass es nur ganz wenige echt leise und gute LED Lüfis gibt und die sind meist dann eben recht teuer (z.B. die Riing von Thermaltake). Da hat man als nicht-geräuschempfindlicher Mensch halt schon ne grössere Auswahl


----------

